
Are we reproducing the Chinese Internet in America? - ericzawo
https://mattstoller.substack.com/p/banning-tiktok-are-we-reproducing
======
aspenmayer
This is the exception that proves the rule about questions in news headlines
always being inferred to be obviously answered in the negative.[0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

